# I Dropped My Leopard Gecko! Help!



## cocollight (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm new to this forum, but I need quick advice. My leopard gecko is a female adult of 2 years old, she's been dropped before and always does a small flip before landing on her legs during the fall. She's always been okay from the fall and starts moving straight away. Due to the fall being like 2 feet the highest. But, she was climbing on my shoulder as I was standing, and I was trying to get her off. Well, she jumped. I'm 5'7, so you can imagine the distance. She did a small flip again before landing on her legs. Her tail was up for a split second and moving around alert, but then she let me pick her up gently. I checked her stomach for any bruising or possible internal bleeding, but saw nothing. At first, she was a little stiff. I am watching her right now, she moves around and licks her lips but I don't see anything weird about her? She usually behaves stiffly before shedding anyway, so I don't think the fall really caused any stiffy legs. She moved around and tried to climb off my lap onto the bed at a normal speed, and right now she's crawling around and moving perfectly fine. Should I be worried? Will she be okay if she seems to be right now? She's cuddled up to my computer at the moment on a fluffy small pillow and I don't see any urgent issues. She's just chilling... But I am still worried. Help!


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

I wouldn’t worry at all if she’s acting normal. If behaviour changes call a vet. I’ve dropped my geckos many times as they decide they want to jump off me! Cresties and gargoyles, one even blooming hit hisself on the viv before hitting the floor! But all perfectly fine! Just be careful in future! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveBuchan (Dec 14, 2017)

It would be unusual for this to be a problem. Due to the size of the animal. Drop a whale from that height and you would be likely to do some damage. Anything smaller than a person is unlikely to even result in bruising.

Of course, it's not ideal and it would probably surprise the animal and probably even hurt a little bit. Other than that, no need for any concern unless you see actual symptoms.


----------



## cocollight (Dec 16, 2017)

*Update*

She's still okay, and moving around. Just still stiff because she's going to shed soon.


----------

